# August report fishing day an night shallow to deep and rivers



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

First part of August just been a blast day and night. Saugeyes been lighting up Big Joshy Swimbaits an Berkley Hit Sticks.

From shallow lake to Deeper water lakes to some scattered fish on rivers. Find bait or weed lines or weeds with some clean water over top of the weeds.

Been casting the swims on mostly 1/8th oz jigs. But have lightened up over some shallow weed tops with 1/16 oz. Letting swim occasionally tick weeds like you would on bottom. They smoke it when hitting it.

The #11 hit stick with no lead added on shanks has been sweet. The baits weight allows for long casts covering more water from shore. A few cranks to get bait down a foot or so most of time has been best. Then you slow pump the hit stick back when you feel the vibration of bait stop slow reel up loose line. While doing this the bait is slow rising towards surface. In that rise or as you go to pump bait down again be ready hard hits many times then.

At Alum at night from shore got 4 real nice eyes and released all 4 of the bigger ones. Kept a limit of 16 to 17 "perfect eaters. Couple hours with moon bright in sky bite was on.
Went back to Alum in rain at night and really got on a quick limit of eaters on eastside weed edge I found in daytime. Also hitting some on traps worked fast was getting bass and eyes.

Partner an i double limited in the heat of day at a deep lake real fast that was a spoon fest i gotta get a 9.9 kicker on my boat.

River spots been less bites but nice bites using same baits and techniques. Also I add in the rotation a Smithwick slow rising jerkbait out there. Pull it down and slow roll it back to you. Pause every now and then. Let sit and fill the tick. Set the hook.

Indian I have had to move around alot to get my fish. 1 or 2 there 1 here thats where the milk run of stops comes into play. One I am getting are 16 to 18" mostly and just hammer baits. Not finding many shad again. Like last year was tons all around lake in June.
Now other then the 2 to 4 "ones they seem to be snuffed out again.
Plenty of shore like minnows and gills and perch and crappie in places along shores.

Have not seen or caught a fish in lakeview area or up Westside since sprayed. See a few gills and such but very empty of activity.

Fish are biting get after them great bite in midday time heat. Shallow 3 to 8 foot water. Night time points and flats with weeds been a good time as well. Tight lines


----------



## walleye30 (Dec 25, 2019)

Nice fish great report!!!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

You da man! My last 3 trips out I haven’t put an eye in the boat. Have tried every spot and technique that I have always used this time of year. From casting to trolling, nada.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I gave up trying to duplicate slim's success, he's just better fisherman than me. I am sure he puts more effort into detail and technique and conditions, than me. I just go fishing and use what is easiest and has worked for me most. I catch enough to keep me happy. when I am on my game for my area, I hold my own, but I struggle when I get out of my comfort zone. I will say one thing. Location is everything. Not all lakes will produce this time of year as well as the top Saugeye lakes. Figure out what works on your lake and when. You have my respect Slim.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Your mid summer reports have always been my favorite troy! Getting it done at multiple locations using multiple techniques when not many others are doing it!
Over the years these posts are the ones that motivated me to start fishing mid summer saugeye. And not just me. I've seen on here and other social media outlets where you have inspired others from across the state to get after these toothy hybrids with success. 
Thanks to these posts I have been able to strike success on on several saugeye lakes across central Ohio. Not nearly as often as you do. But enough so I know have the confidence to chase saugeye mid summer when not many even want to. Maybe just 6/7 yrs ago I'd hang the saugeye rods up for the dawg days. Now they never go away. 
Good job Troy!


----------



## reeroy (Apr 9, 2016)

I too have been 1 trick pony riding saug's 4 what doesn't seem nearly as long as what the calander tells me. I understand very well now the old time saying "son I've forgotten more bout (whatever) than you'll ever know bout (whatever the topic is). Started out @ deercreek early 80's double jig rigging b4 n after pheasant season or Sundays cuz it used to illegal hunting Sundays. With no internet all I had was outdoor writers for only couple of sources at that time n anything saug related had the words jigs or minnows attached. Then in 1989 i read bout dudes catching walleyes houron pier @ night with a couple or few different plugs that are no longer in my rotation except the floating smithwick. At that time guys only fished above the dam at night hoover or alum was when the left over walleye spawned at your feet along the dam riprap in the spring. So me n an old friend n I" Lewis n clarked " both lake side dams wit smithwick floats n I think hot n tots. Caught a few small ones, then the following year or 2 wick suspenders were on the shelf @ place in westerville called fishins. The only thing I knew bout suspension lures was the little paragraph written on the package. So the learning the lure was lookin like a" Lewis n clark" journey as well but turned out that the suspension combined with @night November thru to spawn "same months as what the Erie article talked about so I did not bother wit any other months" it just was the magical recipe and lucky fer my bud n I fell into place pretty damn quickly or it could have been chalked up to a "lake Erie walleye only thing". So what I'm getting at is with realy being a part the forefront of the night saug thing I've kinda either been the best or fished wit the best or knew who the contenders were and Troy to me was the latter in that I knew of him n had met him. I had sources telling me bout him (b4 internet thing). In case there are guys out there who occasionally cuss out loud while reading 1 of Troy's therapy reports ( am I right Troy @this point in our lives gettin out walking upright n facing the winter wind is therapy) your cussing cuz you were just there where he was but you did not get 6 4lb ers. Look guys in every sport or hobby in your region of the map there are a couple or few guys who are Jordan's and realy separate themselves from the rest n there is nothing you can do to equalize it (unless your just a kid n your reading this n you haven't been tested in the field to see if you possess the magical chromosome that takes you to beyond rank n file). Troy is our Jordan and a helluv of an ambassador to what I have been passionate about for a big chunk of my life now.


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Thanks for the report Troy. I have yet to figure out hot weather saugeye this year. I have only managed to catch a stray crappie here and there. Maybe next year 😂


----------



## Silver Fox 23 (Sep 4, 2015)

Great Report! To hear that Indian has been slow for you as well is encouraging. I know I'm not even a fraction of the fisherman you are Troy, but it's been really tough. Hit most of the typical hotspots, played the wind and weed lines, and just not producing much. Hopefully we see a rebound in a big way in the Fall! Thanks again for all of your tips and reports! You are the best!!!


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I noticed most if not all the pictures are night. Is that the biggest part of your bite Troy. In my old age I am going home and go to bed, I hate cleaning fish late at night. Been there done that enough in my life, I catch enough in daylight hours to feed us. It may not be as good but it's good enough for this old fart. I can still catch enough to feed three families and go to bed when I want.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't catch them like Troy. But I target them mid day near shallow areas with tons of boat traffic that hold schools of shad. The more the better. I've been able to duplicate this 4 different lakes around here. Mid day. Noon to 5pm. When boat traffic is at its peak. 3 of the lakes very popular saugeye lakes with great numbers stocked. Then one other not so popular saugeye lake with lower numbers stocked. I have not tried it on any other lakes. And for me these are quick trips, I hate the heat. So 2/3 hours is enough time for me. Sometimes they're not there,others they are stacked and eating great.

I also LOVE to night fish rivers mid summer. I stray away from the dams due to crowds and titeliners. So I look for fast riffles dumping into holes 3-6' deep or deeper if available. Picking apart any Eddie I can find. And really pounding the end of the washout hole. I have 3 different holes I like to this at. All on one river in Columbus. 
I'm not really in it to fill the freezer. I haven't kept one in over a year. I just like to catch fish. And I like to catch them different ways. If I have something going on early the next day I don't typically do the night bite(unless it's winter,I'll miss sleep for the winter night bite😁). But if I'm off work or it's a nice weekend summer night I'll head out to enjoy the cooler night air. And something about fishing a quiet river at night and hearing all the critters. It's a good time!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Honestly thru summer I am doing Both as much i can. All summer as Bobby mentioned heat of day is prime. I know I have not posted as much as past. But I do throw pics on Facebook and Instagram alot. You will see that this summer mid day I was able to put alot of large Saugeye to shore or into boat.

But I would have to say I am more known for night shore fishing for them. And I think a few people might be chasing them at night then was in years past.😊 That was the time I was able to chase the eyes and still be with family. When the kids and mom went to sleep I would go out and play awhile.

But in summer I loved going out at night and enjoy alot of area open to fish. Meaning not many out and about. Due to heat of night and well not thinking there was a good bite then. 

Thanks also for the kind words. I have always from the day I realized how addictive these fish were decided to pass it on. My mentor told me to make sure I let others know about them. After he was shot at Wills creek by a serial killer I promised that I would. Watching many thru the years take to heart the joy of figuring these fish out has let me say to Claude buddy i think its done!
Great reading the post when others ask questions and see the responses by as I call now veterans is what its all about.

Love fishing and will always help ones asking for instruction or techniques to catch Saugeyes. But at same time will challenge all to not wait for hot bites around lakes and rivers. But to go find there own hot bite and techniques that turn you into not just a catcher of fish but a true FISHERMAN OR FISHERWOMAN!

Get out there now and start honing your skills with jigging or jerkbaits. Then when the exciting fall bite really kicks in you will be on your game and setting the hooks on maybe your fish of a lifetime.

By the way stopped around 3 this afternoon to couple spots at indian and hit 1 at first spot on crankbait. Second spot 2 on hitsticks and 1 on a vibe.
Last night hit a spot for a hour or so got couple on Big Joshy swim craw and couple big channels as well. Then Hit stick got couple nice Saugeyes.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Awesome report Troy. Love that you include details of what you look for at the lake when you fish it and then how you approach it (techniques). Very cool!! 

Also, some of those saugeye are funny lookin with whiskers and such! LOL


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Fall bite is getting real close. I have seen it start in early September before. Going this morning and see what happens. A friend is bringing a refugee pastor from Eukraine to fish. He doesn't even know what a saugeye is. My buddy's family is hosting him and found out he likes to fish, so they called me and I agreed to take him. Will be interesting. 

Thanks again Troy. Your sharing has certainly upped a lot of people's success rate.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks Southernsaug likewise you have always done the same helping others get better. Hope they bite for you guys. Tight lines.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Well the morning wasn't too great. We couldn't find any active Saugeye in the river, but we had fun. About a dozen channel cats, some crappie and bluegills. I had them stop at the house and I gave him some frozen Saugeye, so he'd know how good they were. He wanted to eat some American fish and I wasn't about to let his only experience be eating channel cats. The crappie and bluegills were all kind of small. I was shocked we couldn't even rise a smallmouth. Mostly we just drifted minnows and worms, as he just wanted to catch fish and relax. Better than hiding in a bunker dodging bombs, I guess. He brought two of his kids to the US that got visas to go to school here. He's headed back next week to Crimea where the rest of his family is. For all we complain about, spending a day with someone like this makes you realize the good ole USA still is a pretty sweet place to live.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Nice Fish and Fishing Report Troy!


----------

